# Where are the manuals for the Berlin and CineXYZ instruments?



## DennyB (Oct 23, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Martin S (Oct 23, 2021)

To my knowledge, there are no manuals for the add-on libraries.

However, these excellent videos by fellow forum member @stevebarden may be helpful to you. I certainly found them highly informative 

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/staffpad-articulations.99001/

EDIT : Steve also made ‘the missing StaffPad manual’ available on Amazon :


----------

